
The Latest on the Linux 5.9 Kernel Regression Stemming from Page Lock Fairness - figomore
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-59-fairness&num=1
======
rasz
>Linus explained, "It's the fairness. Fairness is good, but fairness is
usually bad for performance

dangerous words these days

